# best sides/angles



## Tabbs

a frind has asked for some pics of their car 
I often take pics of mine and others but find they tend to look norm / nowt different







see!! :lol:
can you show us some your best shots i.e unusual or most flattering shots
















knida thing (poor attempt?)
summed up = I want to try to get pro / magazine looking arty shots ideas please


----------



## badly_dubbed

my car but i didnt take the pictures


----------



## jamest

I am no expert, but they tend to be tight angles.

This is the only semi-arty photo I have ever taken.


----------



## Tabbs

thats the stuff 
thanks guys so far, keep them coming...
@ badly dubbed - that 2nd shot is great
@ jamset - agree that looks :thumb: spot on


----------



## edition_25

I dont normaly take photos of cars, not my subject realy.

This is the last photo I took of a car, mine. Its sold too, new owner collecting tomorrow!










Look at the state of the bump strips and splitter!!!


----------



## Tabbs

cheers
looks good :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

I'm no expert, but find a nice location, and don't be afraid to stand up high or lie down on the floor, and tilt the camera for some shots. Here's a couple of mine.




























And a couple from a classic car show


----------



## Kriminal

Tabbs : sounds like you an me have the same problem - no matter how hard we try for that 'arty' photo, it just doesn't happen


----------



## Tabbs

Kriminal said:


> Tabbs : sounds like you an me have the same problem - no matter how hard we try for that 'arty' photo, it just doesn't happen


correct :lol::wall:


----------



## Kriminal

Tabbs said:


> correct :lol::wall:


Spot the difference :

One took by me....









One took by a pro....









I rest my case :wall:


----------



## pooma

To be fair Kriminal your photo doesn't look to be messed about with, the pro shot seems to have quite a bit of work done once onto the computer, a dramatic sky always helps. Just my very ameture opinion.

Just a couple of my straight off the camera (kodak point and shoot that is a good few years old now)


----------



## Kriminal

pooma : yeah, I know what you're saying. The geezer who took the photo's had a camera alone worth thousands, and then lighting equipment, and then some lens cover to get the different sky colouring, etc.

It was just that when he decided to take the shots there I thought "are you serious ??"....it was literally a few rocks with a tip behind it !?! Some people just seem able to have an 'eye' for these locations, when people like me just drive on by...lol :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs

pooma said:


> To be fair Kriminal your photo doesn't look to be messed about with, the pro shot seems to have quite a bit of work done once onto the computer, a dramatic sky always helps. Just my very ameture opinion.
> 
> Just a couple of my straight off the camera (kodak point and shoot that is a good few years old now)


nowt wrong with a point and shoot
thats what I am using
love the last shot too


----------



## ChrisJD

One of my old Impreza









Just adding a slight angle to a normal 3/4 view can add the extra dynamic:
My current car









Like with the original post, the standard 3/4 shot of the BMW can be made 'arty' by just changing the focal length or the angle of the camera, or getting really low to change your perspective of the subject.

Chris.


----------



## Tabbs

nice simple ideas there
cheers


----------



## Alfa GTV

Some of my pics:









































































Hope there is some inspiration there for you.

Lee.


----------



## martyp

Awesome thread! I always tend to take really generic shots when I do a 'shoot'...

I used to get lay on the ground and so on but none really looked that awesome. It's great To see a few great shots with the same subject to get more ideas on site. 

Just need to learn how to get the most from the camera buy going fully manual rather than using program...


----------



## jack_mccain

Some ideas. First photo using wireless flash, second with existing light:


----------



## Tabbs

jack_mccain said:


> Some ideas. First photo using wireless flash, second with existing light:


2nd shot looks :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs

Alfa GTV said:


> Some of my pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope there is some inspiration there for you.
> 
> Lee.


I like this one too:thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Some good pictures guys, i know how had it is to get really good shots of cars, sometimes i think it's a lot to do with lighting, cloudy gives a very flat boring look to them i find.

I found that as the sun is setting gives a very good light for cars, i don't mean a sunset shot, just one where the light starts changing, maybe an hour or two before sunset.

Sometimes i'll get a shot where it turns out really well, but i don't know why 

Here's a couple of shots i think turned out quite well.














































Don't discount interior shots either.


----------



## bretti_kivi

let's be honest? In this thread there are probably six quality shots. Two from Mccain, the pro TT, the Astra shots.

a) clear the background. It must either let the car stand alone or complement it (rough plays smooth). Distractions are bad. Grass is not good. Trees or street furniture is a no-no.
b) just twisting the camera does not make a standard 3/4 shot interesting. 
Go look on Flickr and you'll see some good car photography and some bad stuff too.

Interiors are very difficult to light well, you'll be wanting a couple of flashes.










What's wrong with the pic?
it's dirty and the wheel isn't straight. the rest is OK. I think it was 1/16 under the seat and 1/4 bounced off the roof.










Water is always more interesting that just flat surfaces. This was also bounced off the wall to the left. Single flash.









Dirty, focus is "wrong", DoF too shallow. Nice try, no cigar.

HtH. It is not something you can say "hey, do this!" like you would with a person.

Different car:



















the top one of those has double the views of the bottom one. The bottom one: lose the leaf, add some light in to the wheel.

this is OK, should have dialled in less DoF, though: 









I wouldn't do this this way any more, either; you need more structure, the tea tray itself doesn't really say anything.










This one's much better:










HtH.

Bret


----------



## MaDMaXX

OK, some good tips, but you have to remember, most of us are not pro photographers nor are we taking pics of brand new cars sat in studios. They're just our pride and joy's shot in the real world.

Also, not all of your tips apply, arty shots aren't the be all and end all and sometimes people just want a shot of the car.

I think what we should probably establish is, are we looking to create magazine shots for page filler, are do we just want shots that look more interesting than your average "this car for sale" shots?


----------



## Estoril-5

i know what youre saying guys, i also have this problem, sometimes ill take 20 shots and ill only like one or two and in some cases none!

what some of the other posters have said are valid points, one of the main things is settings/background, this makes a huge difference.

and the lighting makes a huge difference too, use this to your advantage.

The main thing with Pro togs are the postprocessing in photoshop and stuff, and this makes a huge difference.

heres a regular shot










heres some i took (diff car but same make and model - a couple of years older tho, but just to give you guys an idea)



















and this one was shot by a pro for total bmw (although the quality is degraded in this pic)










and heres one i took of the interior (used the Aperture setting on my SLR & no flash just natural light)


----------



## MaDMaXX

Personally i hate PP, sometimes i think it cab add something nice, but most of the time i prefer to get the right shot first. Granted that's not always possible, i think PP allows poorer shots to be taken and fixed later.

Taking pics of a white car is hard when there is shadow. That first shot is bad because the lighting is so poor, lgihts or using a flash fill would of helped there. The next pics were much better, background lighting helped massively, but in the second again, flash or reflective boards would of helped the shadow side (if you're looking for the perfect shot)


----------



## Tabbs

MaDMaXX said:


> Here's a couple of shots i think turned out quite well.


 I like these too nice ideas ta :thumb: valid points made too I am an amature just wanting some better ideas than my own to get more interesting shots



Estoril-5 said:


> i know what youre saying guys, i also have this problem, sometimes ill take 20 shots and ill only like one or two and in some cases none!


This is a fantastic shot IMO :thumb: and yes the background has helped :thumb:



bretti_kivi said:


> a) clear the background. It must either let the car stand alone or complement it (rough plays smooth). Distractions are bad. Grass is not good. Trees or street furniture is a no-no.
> b) *just* twisting the camera does not make a standard 3/4 shot interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret


Thanks for the tips :thumb: 
some very nice shots there :argie:
thanks


----------



## Kev_mk3

few different pics here -


----------



## Alfa GTV

couple of interior pics:




























First one not mine though , just looks an intersting picture imo.


----------



## MaDMaXX

They're some good lookin' pics, though i would of decreased the aperture for the last shot


----------



## Lloyd71

A lot of car photography is down to simple location choosing and paying careful attention to the light. Clutter is generally bad but I've seen it used to great effect. Also consider the type of car you're shooting, a white or black car would look amazing against a background of the opposing brightness, or even against something colourful.

You don't need a pro setup to get good shots either, here is one of mine taken with a standard DSLR with just daylight to light the car, and although the clutter is there it's generally kept in the dark;









Just look at the car, pick out some interesting bits and keep shooting. Don't just stand infront of it and press the shutter button as it won't look special. I like looking for interesting angles, and I was quite proud of this shot from Auto Finesse earlier in the year;









No pro setup there, just an auto set photo taken through the sunroof.


----------



## Tabbs

keep em coming guys getting some great ideas
























:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Love the lighting in that first shot, Lloyd71


----------



## Lloyd71

MaDMaXX said:


> Love the lighting in that first shot, Lloyd71


Thanks! I think it would have worked better with a more 'evil' looking car though.


----------



## Greg

Couple of mine.


----------



## big ben

angle shots with good reflections, im no expert but everyone likes a shiny car at a nice angle...

heres one i took today, not the best but i try :lol: only on a cheap camera, the mrs has got me a nice slr from xmas but cant have it till then...


----------



## MaDMaXX

Maybe try things like steering at an angle, or lights on with a night shot?










This shot always seems to work for me, line up the diagonal wheels through the car, you can see it's the closest wheel in the middle of the camera and the back far wheel.


----------



## SPECKY

A couple of my faves ....... i'm no David Bailey tho.....


----------



## dubnut71

I'm no expert (as ably pointed out to me here before) but here are a few of mine to get you thinking:








































































:thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Very nice pictures, it's amazing what a ton of PP can do.


----------



## pooma

big ben said:


> angle shots with good reflections, im no expert but everyone likes a shiny car at a nice angle...
> 
> heres one i took today, not the best but i try :lol: only on a cheap camera, *the mrs has got me a nice slr from xmas but cant have it till then...*


I'm in the same boat as you there fella, ROLL ON XMAS. God I'm like a little kid sometimes


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Few examples of mine


----------



## bretti_kivi

that's more like it.
Dubnut: I think you're underselling yourself somewhat 

Bret


----------



## Tabbs

so many to choose from may give a few more day then draw up fave gallery
@ dubnut- them motion shots look sweet :doublesho
other good uns 
























cheers :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

A few of mine.





































Warren


----------



## Tabbs

like the last 2 shots w14rrn :thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Tha dusk shot is very nice  Shows the "sad" looking headlights


----------



## rich-hill




----------



## MaDMaXX

I'm a sucker for dusk shots 

But i think you increased the brightness too much in the second shot.


----------



## rich-hill

The second shot is a HDR was just messing around with it


----------



## Tabbs

MaDMaXX said:


> I'm a sucker for dusk shots


+1 @rich hill
love 1st shot nice detail of the car + nice background


----------



## rich-hill

Thanks, had to do a small bit of PP to bring the sky back, becuase it was big time blown out. Amazing what detail you can bring back when you shoot in RAW


----------

